# Evolution Sports | Robert Bentley Audi allroad Repair CD Rom | Latest Release



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2004)

Evolution Sports is now offering the latest release of Robert Bentley's Repair CD Rom for the 1998 through 2005 Audi C5 Chassis Vehicles.
This new version has been updated to include the 2005 model year, along with additional revised and updated information for all years. 
Click on the CD Rom cover below to be directed to the product detail page for additional information and to order.
*Robert Bentley Repair CD Rom – Audi A6/AllRoad/RS6/S6 Avant
MSRP - $99.95
Evo Price - $80.00*

*Please feel welcome to place your order via our website or contact us via telephone for additional service. 
Local customers are welcome to stop by our showroom for additional information or to purchase. We look forward to serving your needs. 
*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Robert Bentley Audi allroad ... ([email protected])*

Friday Bump.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Robert Bentley Audi allroad ... ([email protected])*








bump so its its the 1st topic on the page... not the 2nd


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Robert Bentley Audi allroad ... (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_







bump so its its the 1st topic on the page... not the 2nd









Thank you.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Robert Bentley Audi allroad ... ([email protected])*

well thats a good price.. i'd be all over that if i didnt already have one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Robert Bentley Audi allroad ... (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_well thats a good price.. i'd be all over that if i didnt already have one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Don't forget that Robert Bentley Repair CD Roms make perfect holiday gifts. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Robert Bentley Audi allroad ... ([email protected])*

yeah i'm actually thinking about getting the mkIV one you guys are selling


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Robert Bentley Audi allroad ... (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_yeah i'm actually thinking about getting the mkIV one you guys are selling









Just let us know. We have it in stock and ready to ship.


----------

